# A portable fuel can that doesn't STINK!



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Has anyone found a portable 5 gallon fuel can that doesn't stink ... Literally an figuratively? One that doesn't leak, is easy to pour, and doesn't try to incorporate some failing technology? I'm looking for a diesel can, but if it only comes in red, I will write "diesel" all over it.


----------



## Lateen Luffer (Mar 10, 2013)

There is an absolutely great steel can I have had for years, albeit on dry land. It's called a NATO-style fuel can and it's got a nifty lid that clamps on with a big rubber O-ring. And the Spout clamps on as well. Fantastic and super vapor tight. The only drawback is the fact that it is steel which salt water seems to find no matter where on the boat I hide it. ~LL

Fuel Can Five Gallon NATO Brand New Unissued 18x13x6.5" Green with Lever Lock Lid


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not up on my metallurgy. I wonder why someone doesn't make a killer stainless fuel tank like that. Metal threads with rubber gaskets are the key I think.


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

The best is what the military uses. Explosion proof!!!! Illegal to sell in the states! Unbelievable. Scepter Fuel Cans (water too)
They are made in canada. Plastic. Won't rust and will last for years and years!! You can drive over them. I know. i tried it. 
Scepter Military - Part #04625


----------



## benesailor (Dec 27, 2012)

Oh yea, they can be found on e-bay or if you have a Canadian friend......
The retaining ring on these cans is fuel specific ie. yellow for diesal, red for gasoline. The light blue containers are for water. You can buy the retaining rings separate. 
The commercial versions are not the same!


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Why are they illegal? Because they're govt issue?


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 19, 2012)

5 GALLON POLISHED STAINLESS STEEL JERRY CAN GAS CAN for sale - New and Used - Collectibles-Articles.com


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

^^^^^^^
and it works as a signalling mirror too ! 

I wonder if they offer it in matte finish??


----------



## rd1900 (Feb 5, 2013)

The race car people have the best options, look up Fuel Jugs at Summit Racing or Jegs


----------



## kellysails (Nov 1, 2008)

rd1900 said:


> The race car people have the best options, look up Fuel Jugs at Summit Racing or Jegs


Yup, that's the key, buy fuel cans designed for "racing". Somehow this gets you past the vent regulations. I just had a fuel can leak in the back of my car this weekend taking fuel to the boat. I am done with those vented cans.

You can get them at Amazon. 
Amazon.com: VP Racing Fuels 3512 Red Motorsport Jug - 5 Gallon Capacity: Automotive2

add on:
Pretty funny review of the above noted fuel can. 
Amazon Verified Purchase
I also order the DIRT TRICKS (Google it) hose with gas shut valve for it...This things work great and
you don't have to put up with the TREE HUGGER Versions of Gasoline cans they sell in the stores now..
You know the TREE HUGGER gasoline cans that are supposedly spill proof but now cause you to spill
vast amounts of gasoline where before you might have only spilled a drop or two...Get this can before the
City-Dwelling Apartment Living Prius Driving ECO-Conscientious aware citizens decide they don't like these...


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a made in USA one that is great and instead of that wacky self closing tip that is made to fuel lawn mowers it has a PUSH BUTTON to start and stop fuel flow

I will ID it tonight and post a picture of it

It is the only one I use now and I only use my older ones to top off this new one as it stops all the spilling stuff and you can even use it on a car without making a mess


----------



## dvuyxx (Jun 23, 2009)

Tommays, where did you get that? What brand is it?

I don't think I want a steel can since I will sometimes lash it to the deck. Seems like it would get too hot in the sun.


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

They sell it seven gables power equipment which is a local shop

Surprisingly and track down a local store

NO-SPILL INC. | Lenexa, KS 66215


----------



## jimrafford (Jan 7, 2011)

I purchased mine from equipsupply on line.
Jim


----------

